# Piedmont mess



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Piedmont is just a wreck for me. The water has not went down a bit in a week. It is still about 2-3 feet above normal. The weeds are really bad also. It is a grass like weed that is taking over. Whatever you throw it gets caught on your line. I love to fish weeds but man it gets to me. Some of my best bays are unfishable now. Oh well I still love the lake.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Maybe a frog over the grass may be the ticket if looking for bass. Or fish deeper with a carolina rig outside the wedlines.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Flip dem bushes.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

This weed is something that is new. Its grass like, vine like, and alot of it is torn loose and floating by the rising water. I fish alot of toads and even they drag this grass. I did get some out of the flooded brush but there is alot of water behind the tree line that you have problems flipping too. I'm not complaining, those weeds hold alot of bass. Its just a B dealing with it.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Today was the fiirst day I've had any success at all since the water went up, I don't bass fish, just muskies. But I usually catch 1 or 2 lm when muskie fishing. I caught a 5 lb lm today on a double cowgirl  and a 40" ski.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

That weed sounds like Eel Grass. It grows in the river and is a good place to find bass. Just a guess.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

chopper said:


> This weed is something that is new. Its grass like, vine like, and alot of it is torn loose and floating by the rising water. I fish alot of toads and even they drag this grass. I did get some out of the flooded brush but there is alot of water behind the tree line that you have problems flipping too. I'm not complaining, those weeds hold alot of bass. Its just a B dealing with it.


that weed has been in piedmont a long time .you see it late may early june ..it's not new .what has changed the most in piedmont over the last 20 years is the lake has filled in more these weeds were once just on the edge now reach more into the shallow bays ..heck when i was a kid there was no lilly pads in piedmont ..now there in 6 mile remember the boat club belmont better hunting and fishing club ? they had to move the whole club to a deeper part of the lake ..lake is filling in .."STRIP MINES "


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I like the grass a lot BUT IT SURE messing up some of the good coves! Just _"GOTTA GO GITEM' IN DA GRAS"_ ..........POP-R the crap out of them!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

A Barney Spoon is very good over the weeds for Bass and Muskies.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Just fished a bass tournament at Piedmont today. Hazelwood and 6 mile is a mess. I could get bass out of there until the last week. The water is down about 6 inches from last Wed. Alot of guys in the club caught 12 inch bass today. A few did really well with a 4 1/2 lb SM and it took about 10lbs with win today. Someone knows how to fish that stuff.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

chopper said:


> Just fished a bass tournament at Piedmont today. Hazelwood and 6 mile is a mess. I could get bass out of there until the last week. The water is down about 6 inches from last Wed. Alot of guys in the club caught 12 inch bass today. A few did really well with a 4 1/2 lb SM and it took about 10lbs with win today. Someone knows how to fish that stuff.


thanks for the report i think i will fish tappan in the am ...


----------

